# Team Z- Dr. Zehra’s patients



## tinkerbello (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello,

I wanted to open a topic for Team Z at Kolan Hospital.

Dr. Zehra is an amazing doctor with a large perspective, she doesn’t have one treatment for all but she Tailors the treatment according to the patient’s needs.

She listenes to you and answeres each question you have with a smiling face.

Both Zeren and Dr.Zehra helped me a lot. In 2016, our first trial at DE, we fall
Pregnant with Dr.Zehra with twins, but we lost them both due to premature complications.

After that, we went through such difficult times where Zeren was always there for me.

Finally, after changing the approach many times we are pregnant again with twins. I wish everyone sucess and I can not praise Dr. Zehra enough. If any questions please pm me.


----------



## Jadeinca (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, please let me know how you get in touch with this doctor online thank you!


----------



## Izabella (Feb 27, 2019)

up


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone going here now ?


----------



## Exactam Eam (May 20, 2007)

I thought they were called Team miracle or the name has changed?


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr Z works for herself now ? TM is a different team 

good luck ! ash


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty sure she was with bahaceci but spilt from them 2-3 yrs ago.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

yes your right stacey


----------



## Zohar Fine (May 17, 2018)

Isn't Dr. Zehra at Kolan British?


----------

